

IPython 0.13 released - lars512
http://ipython.org/ipython-doc/rel-0.13/whatsnew/version0.13.html

======
smortaz
<disclaimer: I work at msft>. It's been a pleasure working w the IPython team
to get it working on Azure (engine on Linux or Windows VM) and Visual Studio.
In case you want to check it out: [https://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/develop/python/tutorials/...](https://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/develop/python/tutorials/ipython-notebook/)

------
opminion
Looking forward to trying out the updated notebook interface.

Any experience with it?

I tried to install and discuss the previous version with friends but failed. I
couldn't find examples on the web, and installation with matplotlib wasn't
working out of the box for Mac or Windows (not complaining, just observing it
was not simple enough).

~~~
legoforte
It was definitely a pain to get it running in the previous version on OSX, but
entirely worthwhile. It's a really nice system that can replace mathematica
and matlab for a lot of the work I do. In case this helps, here are the
instructions that I ended up following to get the previous version running on
OSX (using homebrew as my main package manager):

brew install zeromq

brew install qt

(add the following to .bash_profile):

export PYTHONPATH=/usr/local/lib/python:$PYTHONPATH

Download SIP 4.13 and PyQt4 from [1] and install with:

python configure.py

make

make install

Then do:

easy_install pygments

easy_install tornado

easy_install ipython[zmq,test]

easy_install --upgrade ipython

(from within ipython):

from IPython.external.mathjax import install_mathjax

install_mathjax()

[1] <http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/sip/download>

~~~
opminion
Thank you!

------
carlsmith
With NotebookCloud, you can now run a fully featured IPython server on EC2 and
set it up from your browser in a few clicks. This comes with support for
inline plots, R, Octave, Cython, statsmodels and a ton of other features out
the box. And it's free to use the service.

notebookcloud.appspot.com

------
dbecker
The R magic is going to be a real win. Great job.

~~~
tshauck
Agreed, but it's really a short-term win. Long term, python will need to (and
I think it will) get better statistical libraries, that make R so great.

Statsmodels is a step in the right direction.

